# bitFUUL's 3g High Tech Toilet Tank - (UPDATE - Iwagumi HC with PICS!)



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm thinking 2 different ways.. 1 uses the plants to sort of blend with the background. Some light greens making people really look at the tank. The other uses light greens with a couple reds that stand out amongst the background...oh ya, and some rcs would be pretty cool in there as well.


----------



## Suenell (Jun 28, 2010)

Hiya! New here & just curious as to how come this is called a toilet tank?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Suenell said:


> Hiya! New here & just curious as to how come this is called a toilet tank?


Because he uses his toilet to do automatic water changes every time he flushes. 
Just kidding.

Put some plants in this tank, bit.


----------



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

prob cause it's near his/her toilet (guessing in front of it).


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

I have that tank too! But anyway, I'd be worried about a white substrate getting dirty. But that's because I'm pretty lazy and wouldn't feel like cleaning it from time to time. I think a black substrate could look nice with the contrast against the white it's on. I also agree that a green plant for background would look nice against the wall. Maybe a darker green, though, is what I'd say. I'm partial to dwarf hairgrass, myself. HC is always nice in a nano.

But I'm just rambling. Good luck to you.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

After a few days of this thing sitting empty, I have come up with a few ideas. Going to run with the black onyx sand from my other tank. Also have some riccia, HC, and Glosso coming in the mail any day. Also, I like the ideas of finding a color combo in the BG to mess with the green paint in the back... Will see what I can come up with..


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

nice start! dont you think that light is a bit too much? haha


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Added some rocks in the center, Riccia in the back, and some HC in the front. Within 24 hours of putting the tank together, my CO2 is already bubblin' the Riccia.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

bitFUUL said:


> Decided that I didn't have enough tanks in the house, and now my guest bathroom needed one.


I like your thinking sir.roud:


----------



## Jane of Upton (Apr 2, 2006)

That's interesting how you did the sponge in the Eheim HOB 100 filter!

I did something similar, but put a very coarse "pre-filter" bit of sponge inside the strainer part of the intake tube (to keep baby shrimp safe). I found it kept clogging up and needed frequent attention. It never occurred to me to just put a wad of sponge in place of the strainer part. 

Are you using window light?
-Jane

PS - I LOVE the Eheim HOB filters - built solid, very quiet, and easy to clean.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Jane of Upton said:


> Are you using window light?
> -Jane



No window light, just the desk lamp. And I was experimenting with the sponge filter in the intake. It does need a bit more attention, and does slow down the flow of water a bit; but overall it seems to be an easy/cheap way to keep the lil shrimplets safe... 

And yeah, gotta love the Eheims!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Last photo before tank breakdown.










This tank will be redone, probably emersed HC.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Last photo before tank breakdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think a nice HC carpet would look great. But I love that scape, so try not to make it TOO different.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I sure love those little tanks. Never got around to getting one. Looking forward to the new iteration


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

If you need HC... hit me up man!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> Yeah, I think a nice HC carpet would look great. But I love that scape, so try not to make it TOO different.


Thanks! This tank was completely drained... but I do have the rock/wood/substrate still, maybe I'll see if I can recreate it (or something close).



CL said:


> I sure love those little tanks. Never got around to getting one. Looking forward to the new iteration


Thanks CL! I've been inspired by your tanks for a bit now ... maybe it's time you get one then! 




Geniusdudekiran said:


> If you need HC... hit me up man!


Good lookin' out, but I got a very nice order of it from GLA!


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

You've inspired me to make my own 3G (except it's not in the bathroom lol). Should I go NPT or Iwagumi? Fish or shrimp?

P.S.: subscribed!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> You've inspired me to make my own 3G (except it's not in the bathroom lol). Should I go NPT or Iwagumi? Fish or shrimp?
> 
> P.S.: subscribed!


Thanks! 
These tanks are tiny, I'd say shrimp over fish. Fish will probably jump, or at least feel cramped. Maybe Iwagumi? 
Funny thing, as you posted this, I'm downstairs putting this tank together again! Give me a bit more, and I'll have pics of the new layout.
I know you wanted me to recreate the same layout, but I had to go with something new. Hope it's still appealing!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So I purchased some HC and DHG from GLA. 
Split the roots into different tanks and boxes (indoors and out). 
Most thriving, but my 10 gallon outside was getting too hot, so these are the pieces I was able to salvage. 
Haven't decided about the tank options for post-flooding, but I'm thinking about doing something nice. roud:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Plants are starting to grow horizontally, this is good news.
Hoping for some nice growth here..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Is this sitting on top of your toilet, or across from it? :icon_eek:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Busted. It's no longer a toilet tank, but instead of losing the cool name, I added "mobile".
This tiny 3g moves around a lot, too bad I haven't done a good job of documenting all of it over the past couple years.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

You should make it a tiger shrimp and/or a babaulti tank. Exciting but not too fragile shrimp.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

It's been almost a week. Will you put pictures?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> It's been almost a week. Will you put pictures?


Soon. Plus I've been growing s few other plants, pics to come.


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

How's that tank coming along?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> How's that tank coming along?


80% of the HC melted, but the remaining amount is growing back now. Plus I've planted DHG in the back, and it's establishing. I've also added a layer of aqua soil onto the black gravel, hopefully it will help. Once this tank looks a little more impressive, I'll post a proper update with photos.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

This tank is slowly bouncing back.
I'm confident it will grow, but had a feeling things would be tough. 
Pics soon.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Sweet tank. I am loving the miniwagumi.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

talontsiawd said:


> Sweet tank. I am loving the miniwagumi.


Thanks talon. Progress is slow but steady. 
Pics when it grows in a bit more.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It's been 2 months since the last picture update. 
Although the amount of HC has shrunk drastically, it has finally taken root and is growing back rapidly.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Tank was torn down and all the plants were combined into my other projects.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Brought back from the dead! Got my "toilet tank" running again, Iwagumi with only HC.
Crappy pic, but growth is doing well (after some initial die off)!


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

It's been a few weeks and the HC is doing great! There is a small patch of algae that I'll remove during a trimming very soon. 
I now realize the rocks are too small and they are getting eaten by the plants. Hopefully I can find some bigger rocks to toss in there. But until then, the plants are doing great.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

I got a dwarf puffer for this tank! I've got a soft spot for puffers and so I added him to the tank after falling in love with him at the pet store. 
24 hours later, he looked bored. So I removed him from this 3gal and put him in my 50gal. He's much happier now.

Will probably only be able to put a few Neos in here, or maybe an Amano or 2. Fish are probably out of the question, it's really a small tank.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Dropped an Amano shrimp in there, found him in a bathroom across the hall the next morning. 
Water parameters are good. Every time I buy Amano, they end up in either my upstairs or downstairs bathrooms. lol


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> Dropped an Amano shrimp in there, found him in a bathroom across the hall the next morning.
> Water parameters are good. Every time I buy Amano, they end up in either my upstairs or downstairs bathrooms. lol


Those darn Amanos, they just love to explore on the wildside... You cant blame them though, I would busting out of there also once I realize my home is placed in the crapper LOL.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Borikuan said:


> Those darn Amanos, they just love to explore on the wildside... You cant blame them though, I would busting out of there also once I realize my home is placed in the crapper LOL.


:icon_lol:

I should probably clarify, this tank started in a bathroom 2+ years ago, but has made its way into the office/studio. But I like the name, so it's going to stick.

These amano shrimp just don't like me, good thing I've got better luck with my RCS and Red Rilis. :thumbsup:


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

Haha, this is my favorite tank of yours. I've got to get one of those. As for fish, why not a sparkling gourami? They're really cute fish.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Overgrowth said:


> Haha, this is my favorite tank of yours. I've got to get one of those. As for fish, why not a sparkling gourami? They're really cute fish.


Thanks overgrowth! I've actually tossed a small piece of driftwood into a corner, it's currently "learning how to sink". It's 3 gallons, looks tiny! 

I did some research on those pygmy gouramis, they look really cool. But I don't know if the tank is big enough, and it appears they like more shade than this tank has. Fish would be great in this tank but if I can't find something, shrimp are always great. roud:


----------



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree that the pygmies may not like the bright lighting. Boraras are the only other fish that come to mind and are small enough for this tank. I was thinking of embers too, but they don't like bright either. I think boraras appreciate subdued lighting, but I have some in my med. light 7.5G, and they don't seem to care.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I found an amano in my closet this morning while I was looking for the nuts for your diffuser this morning. Haha too funny


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Forumsnow said:


> I found an amano in my closet this morning while I was looking for the nuts for your diffuser this morning. Haha too funny


ROFL! I'm even killing your Amanos from here. :biggrin:


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

So after messing with this tank off and on, I'm giving up with it again. 3 gallons is just too little for me to passively keep up with, considering I've got roughly 6 other tanks in the house. Keeping my 50 gallon in the garage is almost effortless (it's low tech), but these tiny high techs take time to keep. 

I loved the final scape, but it has to go......

Anyways, here's a bad photo before breakdown:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

aww, that was a nice tank.


----------

